# Heating pad under liners?



## DunpealChild (Sep 8, 2011)

Would that be too hot for the hedgie?  
I need a solution for the upcoming cold weather. I live in South Florida so it's usually ideal weather, but tonight it dropped to 67 and I think that he just tried to hibernate for a 2nd time. I don't want this to be an everyday thing, so I need some solutions to keep him warm without constantly having to check on him.

I don't know if lamps are a good idea as they can get too hot and I want to have something I can have on him during the day when I'm at work, or at night when it's coldest and I'm asleep. Ideas?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heating pads aren't the best solution for heat because they only heat the floor, not the air. The air needs to be a good temperature, especially at night when the hedgehog is moving around and running on its wheel, etc. Best options would probably be a space heater or a CHE. You could set up a space heater in the room where his cage is to keep it warm enough. Most people prefer to use CHEs, or ceramic heat emitters. They give off heat only, no light. You need to use a thermostat with them so they don't get too hot, but with a thermostat, they're like having a light on, so you can leave it on while you're at work, sleeping, etc. There's more information here - viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Heating pads are hard to control too unless it's a real expense one that you can set exactly. 
I put my heating pad on low, covered it with a folded x 4 fleece, and then put Hazels snuggle bag on it...I left it like that while bathing her and came back to check it with the digital thermometer when we were done and it was 95+ AT LOW  I decided it was not a good idea so she dried off in my lap instead lol


----------



## DunpealChild (Sep 8, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Heating pads aren't the best solution for heat because they only heat the floor, not the air. The air needs to be a good temperature, especially at night when the hedgehog is moving around and running on its wheel, etc. Best options would probably be a space heater or a CHE. You could set up a space heater in the room where his cage is to keep it warm enough. Most people prefer to use CHEs, or ceramic heat emitters. They give off heat only, no light. You need to use a thermostat with them so they don't get too hot, but with a thermostat, they're like having a light on, so you can leave it on while you're at work, sleeping, etc. There's more information here - viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579


Does the CHE work well though? What do you use? I'm contemplating the 100 watt or a 75. :/ Does it really help condition his cage well? Or is it just one spot?



Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> Heating pads are hard to control too unless it's a real expense one that you can set exactly.
> I put my heating pad on low, covered it with a folded x 4 fleece, and then put Hazels snuggle bag on it...I left it like that while bathing her and came back to check it with the digital thermometer when we were done and it was 95+ AT LOW  I decided it was not a good idea so she dried off in my lap instead lol


Ooooook- bad idea. lol Thanks for that warning.  And good thing you checked!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

CHEs and space heaters are the best option if you aren't able to turn the heat in the whole house up to make the hedgehog comfortable. Some people use a combination of both, some use one or the other. I personally am a little paranoid, so I use a space heater to heat the whole room to about 71* and then use 2 150 watt CHEs to heat my hedgie's cage to about 75*. It works pretty well, especially since the space heater has a built in thermostat, and I have the CHEs hooked up to a thermostat. Saves energy by turning off when it's not necessary for them to be on.

How big is your hog's cage? If it's smaller, a 100 watt CHE would probably be good enough. If you have a larger C&C cage or a cage that's more airy, you may need 2.

No one mentioned this yet, so I'm also going to add - hedgehog's need the ambient air temperature to be somewhere between 72 and 78* (all hedgehogs are different - some hedgies show signs of being too warm in 78* conditions, other hedgies attempt hibernation at 73*. You just need to find the perfect temp for your little one). Having a heating pad as an _additional_ thing may be a helpful, but since heating pads don't actually heat the air, you need to have _some_thing to keep it's environment warm. 67* is too low and hedgie will keep attempting hibernation.

Lilysmommy linked you to a very explanatory, helpful thread:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

It might seem like a lot to read, but it's necessary reading if your hog is hibernating and you need info.


----------

